# Iced Coffee



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Living in a hot, hot Country like I do one sees many coffee stalls making rather sweet iced coffee.I have now managed to persuade two of the better ones to cut down on the sweetness.

But so far I've never attempted to make one myself. However, recently I read that if one does a cup filter brew over ice already in the cup or mug the coffee will taste the same as the hot coffee. This rather appeals to me as I only add a predetermined amount of milk to coffee and never add sugar to any coffee I buy or make.

I presume therefore some of our Members have made iced coffee and would be happy to hear their recommendations before I set forth on my new venture


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try doubling the amount of coffee used, keep the same amount of water, and the ice will dilute to the required strength, keeping the sweetness as it cools

There are many ways, and the *brewmethods.com* site has some further recipes


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

I enjoy making an iced coffee, I create the double shot as normal, as soon as it is made put it in a cold cocktail shaker with a good amount of ice. Then add the milk (also very cold) and if I fancy a bit of sweetness a little bit of caramel syrup. Shake and pour - very delicious and great on a hot day!


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

There's a recipe I bookmarked some time ago and never got around to trying it:

2/3 cups coarsely ground coffee

3 cups water

1 tsp. cinnamon

3 tbsn. dark brown sugar

1 tsp. vanilla (optional)

Put all of the ingredients in a jar and stir. Cover and refrigerate over night. Before serving, pour the mixture through a fine mesh sieve and then pour back into whatever container you'd like to store it in. For each drink, fill a tall glass halfway with ice. Pour in the coffee until 3/4 full and add milk/ half and half/ cream to taste.

Original recipe is here


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

There are 3 methods I have tried, which I have enjoyed:

Espresso:

Shakerato - shot of espresso added to crushed ice and shaken in a cocktail shaker.

Brewed:

1) (I used AeroPress) as Glenn outlines, can apply to any filter method. Brew strong straight onto ice.

2) (I used V60) brew in to metal jug or similar. Place jug into bowl of cold water & ice/fridge/etc.

The second method has the advantage of allowing you to get the brew ratios right easily, but is rather more complex and laborious.


----------

